# first class ever



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 26, 2006)

who out there remembers their very first class ever?  what was it like?  how did it feel?  was it the one that hooked you on MA forever, or did you play for a while, quit and then return?


----------



## stickarts (Mar 26, 2006)

I remember my first class but it was really seeing my sparring teacher spar for the first time that really hooked me. A quiet spoken man outside of the ring but what an expert and tremendous fighter. Getting to know him is what left an impression and I knew I was hooked for life.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 26, 2006)

My first class ever was on the first tuesday of march, 1994.  I lined up in the way back (there were about 40 other folks there, a bunch of kids and very few teenagers like me at the time).  I tried to keep up with everybody...big mistake.  I was throwing up my lunch before class was over!

Knowing that everybody spars in that class, I must have sparred, but I dont even remember that part...it was the 40 yard cookie toss that I recall so vividly....jalapenos.........

cheers


----------



## Kacey (Mar 26, 2006)

I remember feeling very conspicuous - I started with my then-boyfriend, who was coming back after earning his blue belt (4th gup) in high school.  I was the only person in class not wearing white pj's, (I was wearing sweats and a t-shirt) and I stuck out like a sore thumb.  I had no idea what was going on around me - even the warm-up (20 minutes of stretching and calisthenics) had things in it that were foreign... and these weird words people kept using (Korean commands and counting - followed by English, in deference to the new white belt).  Then I was sent into the back room with one of the seniors, who started showing me some basic concepts and movements.  I know now, from having seen the syllabus in use at the time, what I learned - but I don't remember what it was from that night.  I do remember the incredible patience of the senior who showed me things over and over until they made sense, and then showed me again until I could actually copy them, and then coming back into the main class for the end of class ceremony (meditation and bowing out) and being very excited about what I'd learned.

It must have been a good experience, because I'm still in it... and that was the first Monday of February, 1987.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2006)

The simple act of tying on that white belt and bowing before stepping onto the training floor hooked me for life...


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 26, 2006)

I remember my first class.  It was almost my last.  

My then fiance (now husband) and I joined with another couple.  The female of that couple giggled through out the entire lesson, especially when the sensei's were at their most serious (during bow-in and bow-out).  We kept getting dirty looks and got ignored by the higher ranking belts, I guess they were afraid that they might be collateral damage when the explosion came!

Fortunately, the sensei in charge had a sense of humour and understood that some people cope with nervousness with inappropriate laughter.  Eventually she was talked to about her lack of seriousness and she decided to leave,but the rest of us stayed on.  The man from that couple eventually got his black belt in the system where as my hubby and I stopped after a couple of years.  Funny thing is, now we are back at it and he is our sensei!


----------



## still learning (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello, This was in the early 70's,  There was a new Karate class starting at the High school.  The Sensi name was Joe Black, and had a bad reputation for getting into alot of trouble,(mean fighter).  But good teacher.

We usually stay of trouble, but once and while people would push you around.  

So I sign up....after two weeks(twice a week training),we started sparring, NO gloves,groin protector and protection gear.  I got kick in the "Groin" and went down hard!  ...the pain seems forever!    I when home and decide NO more...and I didn't start up till a few years later in another style.  We were all white belts then.

Many times I wonder ? if I stay and didn't get hit in the groin?  Where would I be now?

Life will take you into many directions...what path you take...is forever...no going back?   Make sure?  You choose wisely!  ....Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2006)

I remember a big, baggy, outfit, that had to be cuffed quite a few inches on the pant legs. I remember feeling like everyone was staring at me, like I was a neon light. Last, I remember feeling "This is exactly what I want to do!"


----------



## bobster_ice (Mar 27, 2006)

I remember my first class of TKD. It was the first time I ever went training alone(my dad usaully took me to karate), I felt really nervous, thinking that I wouldnt fit in. The reason I thought this was because the whole class was full of men and women in their mid 20`s. But of course they were very nice people and i fitted in alright.


Bobby


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 28, 2006)

I remember my 1st class. It was in October 1982 & I was 14. My best friend & I were in the kid's class. The instructor for the class was an 18 year old Koean guy. I remember being glad he used both English & Korean in class. Another black belt in the class was a girl that was my age & gorgeous. I paid much more attention to her figure than the down blocks & stances she tried to teach me. She was patient with me as a student & ignored the fact that my tongue may have been protruding from my mouth. We became friends, but never equals. She was the best female fighter in the state.

I remember the next day my legs being more sore than I could have imagined. I was hooked from my 1st class. The energy, excitement, kicking & punching....I loved it all. Still do.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 28, 2006)

My first class was at a Shorin-Ryu school when I was 13, back in '82.  I went in thinking I was going to be the next Chuck Norris.  That lasted all of about 5 minutes into calesthenics and streching.  However, the brown belt who was assigned to show me some basic stuff was really encuraging and kept me excited.

Jeff


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I remember mine as well.  The first one was a kenpo class and the curriculum that night was, ironically, dealing with redirection of energy.  I was hooked right then.  Now I study aikido and love it and get to do energy redirection all the time.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't remember mine.  I was very small, and it was a YMCA TKD class in the early 80's.  I don't know if I only stayed for one class, or only stayed for a week.  In any case it was short.  

Probably about the same length of time as I spent in Kenpo in the early 90's.


----------



## bydand (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember my first MA class.  It was in 1975 around McBain, MI (don't bother looking it isn't on very many maps).  It was a Judo class and I didn't last very long at the art.  

The class that hooked me for life was 1996 in Presque Isle, Maine.  Never forget, after the bow-in and initial "OK let's see what they got here" feeling, KNOWING that I had found what I had been looking for all these years.  Actually took me about 10 seconds to fall right in love with it.  The instructors were (& still are) great, everybody was friendly and acted more like family than a bunch of strangers assembled to learn a MA, and the art delivered what I wanted.


----------



## The Lorax (Apr 30, 2006)

My first class was in september, I was pretty out of shape, and was trying desperately to keep up.  It was an Aikido class, and I went with two friends who had other MA expierience.  My sensei talked to us about the philosophy behind it, and demonstrated some really cool stuff, like the unbendable arm and some fun looking techniques.  Trying to figure out how to do what I was shown was a nightmare, I didnt know where to look when it was being demonstrated, even the basic techniques involve moving your feet, hips, arms, and I couldnt keep track of it all.  After a week or two, I was asked to demonstrate what I remembered, and I hardly knew anything.  But once I figured out the basics, it got a lot easier and I've progressed a lot.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 30, 2006)

I remember a lot of strange words and *LOTS* of ukemi. :whip:


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 30, 2006)

With my first class ever,  it was a private session.  I remember thinking to myself, "Oh God!  What did I get myself into!"  Well that and with A LOT of information and practice, I kept wondering if I was going to keep everything straight.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 30, 2006)

I love some of your replies!! 

Me, my one overriding memory is of the incredible stiffness of my new, pristine gi all round my neck and cuffs. I was like a cross between a living Wing Chun dummy and an arms-out-zombie and could barely move - man, that thing was like armour!!

Yr most obdt hmble svt,
Jenna


----------



## thescottishdude (May 1, 2006)

in my first class they showed off quite abit teahcing me some take downs. then I ettled into the tythm of the class, learning how to punch and kick and more basic stuff.


----------



## ChrisWTK (May 1, 2006)

I remember my first class, mainly because it wasn't so long ago. The first class wasn't so bad since I dragged my sister along with me so I wouldn't be the only one there who was new. We learned the basics before the class and we actually did pretty well during the class since the instructor kept the class to the basics. And my sister got to end the class off with kicking a kid she knew in the groin.


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

I dont remember much from my first class. I had just turned 8 back in 1991. All I do remember is my sensi was this bus driver for my school. Come to find out he was 2nd generation to the creator of Isshinryu Karate. One of the first americans trained in Okinawa.


Now that I look at it, wow I was in over my head.


----------



## Drac (May 2, 2006)

ManOfVirtues said:
			
		

> I had just turned 8 back in 1991


 
Man am I old..I turned 37 in 1991...ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ManOfVirtues (May 2, 2006)

lol yes you are old.


----------



## Yanli (May 21, 2022)

Eternal Beginner said:


> I remember my first class.  It was almost my last.
> 
> My then fiance (now husband) and I joined with another couple.  The female of that couple giggled through out the entire lesson, especially when the sensei's were at their most serious (during bow-in and bow-out).  We kept getting dirty looks and got ignored by the higher ranking belts, I guess they were afraid that they might be collateral damage when the explosion came!
> 
> ...


----------



## Yanli (May 21, 2022)

Drac said:


> Man am I old..I turned 37 in 1991...ARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!


  Wait till you hit 57 lol.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (May 24, 2022)

Yanli said:


> Wait till you hit 57 lol.


Look at the date. He is 68 now.


----------



## Yanli (May 24, 2022)

Hey, when you hit 57, you miss looking at things like that lol.


----------

